# Germany/Deutschland



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Sunrise at Federsee









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaus_stueckle/5508999685/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Hiking to Kranzberg, Bavaria










http://www.flickr.com/photos/petrabroda/5089521226/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Tüchersfeld










www.holidaycheck.at/data/urlaubsbilder/images/41/1156640377.jpg


----------



## panthiocodin (Mar 18, 2010)

awesome! greetings from Poland! To myself you have got one of the best landscape in Europe even though many people dont realise that and definitely the best architecture style 
I am happy that Poland is trying to follow your way not on such a massive scale so far but we are doing really well!


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you  Along with other European countries, I couldn't imagine a better place to life. The full amount of prosperity, culture, nature and climate. On earth, it won't get any better!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos but I moved the thread here since there is already one german thread in the general photo section. Sorry!


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

That makes sense, since there is a France, French Castles, Italy, Italy from the sky, Romania, Romania's protected natural areas thread and so hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love your photos, so please keep posting! :cheers:


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Schloss Prunn










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_prunn.jpg










http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/55841087/burg-prunn-riedenburgkelheim-72011/en


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Vierzehnheiligen










http://www.flickr.com/photos/krizm/5147731077/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos from Germany...:cheers:


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Heppenheim










http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankonius/6226054039/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Landscape on Rügen, Germany's largest island










http://www.flickr.com/photos/matthias17/5047516277/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Wasserschloss Haus Bodelschwingh










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2534544051/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Burg Fürstenberg










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/669729913/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Schloss Albrechtsberg, Dresden










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8007199552/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Nordseestrand










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/258965443/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't know that there are nice beaches in Germany.


----------

